# Anavar and PCT



## Oblivious (Oct 13, 2017)

I have heard so many people tell me there is no need for PCT after anavar, but after looking at the numbers, somehow I dont think it sounds right.
Here is a run down on what I was thinking of doing.
I got pharma grade 50ml of 50mg per ml var. 
I was going to do 50mg a day for 6-7 weeks.
Some people told me PCT would give me even more negative sides after but will it really though ? I mean I would think and increase in DHT would suppress test levels for a while after the cycle.
So if I do need PCT for VAR ONLY cycle, what should I take and how long?


----------



## Seeker (Oct 13, 2017)

Um pharma grade ? I never heard of pharma  coming in liquid form at 50mg per ml.   That's not pharma. It's home brew.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 13, 2017)

Hahahahahaha .. no it's not pharma .. no var only cycles here mister


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 13, 2017)

At least you picked the right board name for yourself


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 13, 2017)

I had to look and make sure this was a male......................


----------



## Oblivious (Oct 13, 2017)

I know atleast 7 people who used it at my gym, all of them say shit is legit....I mean you cant have that many people vouch for a  guy and have him not be legit.
By pharma grade i meant the guy who makes it is an MD and he makes it at his workplace in the weekends.
Also, all these replies and nobody talks about pct lol ?


----------



## Jin (Oct 14, 2017)

Oblivious said:


> I know atleast 7 people who used it at my gym, all of them say shit is legit....I mean you cant have that many people vouch for a  guy and have him not be legit.
> By pharma grade i meant the guy who makes it is an MD and he makes it at his workplace in the weekends.
> Also, all these replies and nobody talks about pct lol ?



Nobody talls about pct because nobody agrees that you should run a var only cycle. Do more research. You need to inject test as a base with any cycle you run if you are male.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 14, 2017)

Oblivious said:


> By pharma grade i meant the guy who makes it is an MD and he makes it at his workplace in the weekends.



This is gold.....


----------



## whatisfitness (Oct 18, 2017)

why not just use a good ol test booster from gnc.  same as wasting your money on just var... personally i think pct is mandatory with any kind of cycle but for something like just var... maybe nolva only?


----------



## Beefcake (Oct 18, 2017)

Hook me up and I'll tell ya if it's real!!  If he can make var doesn't he have access to test?


----------



## Grejbgik (Oct 21, 2017)

I swcond that not pharna


----------

